# Evapo-Rust this stuff really works!



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes , many LJs use and like this great product. 
I use it to restore hand planes.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I have never heard of this, but I will definitely be giving it a try!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

White vinegar works well too, and at 2-3 dollars a gallon you can't go wrong. Flash rusting will happen with it though so you need to get a finish on pretty quickly.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

With Evapo-Rust, you can leave the residual film on until you are ready to clean it off to paint or otherwise treat, re-dip if you didn't back to the project in a timely fashion.

I paid $29 for a gallon online, and it came with free shipping! Then I found it at HF, as has been noted, for less. Live and learn.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 with these comments.
I bought a Millers Falls plane at a flea market that looked like it was buried for about 10 years … I just wanted to try my hand at a restoration, but not on a high dollar plane. The $3.50 MF was just the ticket.
Washed off the crud with the garden hose and dropped it into a plastic tub of Evapo-Rust after disassembly. 
I cleaned the tote and knob with the lap sander mounted in the drill press and shot them with rattle can shellac.
The next day I was amazed at how clean the plane body and parts were. 
Hosed them off and a quick dry with paper towel and reassembly after a good sharpening of the iron …
I now have a Millers Falls 9C that looks nearly new and with a touch of wax to the sole (Thanks Tommy Mac D) It runs as smooth as my Stanley #4.
Evapo-Rust has added another great user tool to my collection … And it is made in the U.S.A.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Save your 25% Harbor Freight coupons, this stuff is amazing.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks or the information, your experience and his review-well worth remembering. Thanks.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Thanks vey much for the review! I'll pick up a gallon. Now I need to learn about finishing the metal after cleaning the rust off. Is shellac a viable option or are there better choices?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also found this product at Tractor Supply for a few bucks less than HF at the time I restored my 1950's Powermatic 60 jointer : )


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I had never heard of it until a couple of years ago. Everyone on LJ was going a on about how great it was so I thought I would try to find some of it. I think I paid about $16 for half a gallon in our local lumber yard. Things are not as cheap there as some places. Never thought about Tractor Supply stocking it. I will testify that it is a good product and it does what it says.


----------



## rldunlap (Jul 22, 2010)

It is also available at O'Riley Auto Parts stores.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Every home should have working flashlights, a sack of flour, a bale of peat moss and a jug of Evapo-Rust!


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting I had never heard of this product and nice to know it is out there. Oh the many times I could have used this in the past.


----------

